# Monitor nur noch 1080 statt 1200?



## Psycho1996 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Habe grade mein VGA Kabel durch ein DVI Kabel ersetzt und musste feststellen das der Monitor danach nur noch als 1920*1080 statt 1920*1200 erkannt wird

Hat irgendjemadn ne Idee was das sein könnte? Monitor: Novita 26"


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

Welche Monitor (link)? Novita 26 sagt mir nicht wirklich was.
Isses denn auch ein Dual-Link Kabel?
Wie lang ist das Kabel?
Isses vielleicht ein Single-Link-Kabel und der TFT unterstützt kein Reduced-Blanking (eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

Ist garantiert ein Dual Link mit 2m Länge hat volle Belegung er Kontakte... Welcher Monitor genau kann ich nicht sagen, da ich den Monitor aus der Firma meines Vaters habe (Gibts da was wie CPU-Z für Monitore oder so?)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

Der Monitor hat doch sicher ein Typenschild (irgendwo hinten) wo der Name draufsteht.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

2602WHD

Steht da als Typenbezeichnung


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

hat die Grafikkarte vllt. nur Single-Link DVI-Anschlüsse..?


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

Installier mal den Graka Treiber neu und deinstallier den PnP Monitor aus dem Geräte Manager und starte anschließend neu.

@KlawWarYoshi: Sofern er den Monitor an der GTX480 (Signatur) betreibt werden sicher Dual-Link Anschlüsse vorhanden sein.


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*

@Railroads: Werde ich heute mal Probieren, Danke 

@KlawWarYoshi: Wird an meiner 480 betrieben... Die hat garantiert Dual Link


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI Dual Link Problem*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> @Railroads: Werde ich heute mal Probieren, Danke
> 
> @KlawWarYoshi: Wird an meiner 480 betrieben... Die hat garantiert Dual Link


 

EDIT: Hat leider nicht funktioniert... Das Teil ist immernoch ein angeblicher 1080er


----------



## SaKuL (23. Juli 2011)

Hat der nen HDMI oder Displayport?
Wenn, dann nutze die, oder du nutzt einfach weiterhin VGA, was soll man machen


----------



## X Broster (23. Juli 2011)

Im Monitor Menü auf Werkseinstellung schalten und mit DVI erneut verbinden. Vielleicht hilft das was.


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Juli 2011)

HDMI: Habe gehört das man Downsampling dann vergessen kann DIsplayport: Nicht vorhanden VGA: Hat leider Bildflimmern welches ich mit DVI nicht habe

Werkseinstellungen: Versuche ich morgen


----------



## ASD_588 (23. Juli 2011)

vieleicht unterstütz er mit dvi nur 1920*1080?


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Juli 2011)

Wobei das ja echt der oberwitz wäre xD Hab aber im Netz schon Test des Monitors gelesen bei denen das Teil DVI mit 1290*1200 lief also daran sollte es nicht liegen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Juli 2011)

geh mal im control panel von nvidia auf auflösung ändern und stelle da nativ ein. Wenn nicht verfügbar, was ich nicht glaube.
dann drücke anpassen und mache das häkchen "auflösung aktivieren die auf der anzeige nicht verfügbar ist.
erstelle ein eigenes profil etwa 1920-1200 60hz


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> geh mal im control panel von nvidia auf auflösung ändern und stelle da nativ ein. Wenn nicht verfügbar, was ich nicht glaube.
> dann drücke anpassen und mache das häkchen "auflösung aktivieren die auf der anzeige nicht verfügbar ist.
> erstelle ein eigenes profil etwa 1920-1200 60hz


 
Der Witz ist ja das da als Native Auflösung 1920*1080 steht^^ mit VGA steht das ganz brav 1920*1200 und mit ner gezwungenen 1200er Spielt das Monitörchen leider nicht mit 

EDIT: Reset hat auch nichts gebracht -.- So langsam regts mich echt auf...


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. Juli 2011)

Keiner mehr Ideen?


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. August 2011)

Habs jetzt mal mit nem HDMI Kabel probiert: Gleiches Problem -.- Werde nun wohl damit Leben müssen


----------



## Infrarot (6. August 2011)

Vielleicht sind die Informationen, die im Monitor gespeichert sind falsch.

Es gibt doch diese Dinge wie EDID und DDC. Ersteres wird ja im PROM bzw. EEPROM des Monitors gespeichert.
Bei meinem TFT hatte ich mir die Informationen mal anzeigen lassen und eine Zeile beinhaltete Informaionen, die eigentlich nicht zum Gerät passten. Das führte dazu, dass irgendeine Einstellung nicht gemacht werden konnte. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr was das war. Ist schon ne Weile her.

Hab außerdem gesehen, dass es vom Hersteller gar keine Webseite gibt. Bei anderen hätte man so noch paar Zusatzinfos zum Monitor einholen können.


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. August 2011)

Das stimmt^^ Die Website des Herstellers (Heißt NICHT Novita  hab aber wieder vergessen wie die heißt) Bringt einem aber auch nichts... Mich wundert einfach das das ganze über VGA/Analog ohne Probleme läuft... Mich stört halt das verfluchte flimmern bei VGA wenn man über 60 FPS hat... Und witzigerweiße wird in AssaultCube (Weiß net ob ihr das kennt... isn freeware shooter) mit Aktiviertem VSync das Gameplay zu schwammig... Wie so ne Art "Mikroruckler" hervorgerufen durch VSync  Bei 200 FPS (Framelimiter Ingame) ist alles iin Ordnung...


----------



## Psycho1996 (12. August 2011)

Hat keiner ein Ähnliches Problem mit einem anderen Monitor gehabt (Oder hat noch)?


----------

